# How should I go about repairing damage left by a large truck?



## reticentnova (Apr 22, 2020)

A contractor that was driving a huge truck used to pump concrete accidentally hopped the curb while pouring the foundation on the house across the street. It might be a bit hard to tell but the rut is about 3" deep all the way down.

I'm a little bit conflicted since that part of the lawn had the dirt above the curb which made it annoying to edge. In a perfect world I'd find a way to lower the rest or at least feather the slope out so I can keep the grass low at the curb.

What steps should I take to fix this? I have a drip style irrigation line that snakes back and forth under the grass in this area that, luckily, wasn't damaged.

I know stuff like this is bound to happen but would it be petty to go to the builder and ask that they either fix it or compensate me in some way?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Since it's on the street, I don't think it's part of your property. You are usually responsible for maintaining it but have no rights to it. It's crazy but true in most parts. As far as fixing, I would try to feather it with sand. It's Bermuda so it will come back just fine.


----------



## reticentnova (Apr 22, 2020)

Thanks, that's a good point.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Next time you see a big truck like that ask him to run over the rest to even it out


----------



## southernbuckeye (Sep 29, 2019)

I had this exact same thing happen to me last summer but on a larger scale. A garbage truck lost control and ran off the road and left some huge ruts on my land. The owner of course said it was the state's problem to repair and the state of course couldn't be bothered. I gave it till this year and finally repaired it myself. Just backfilled with topsoil and replanted.


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

southernbuckeye said:


> I had this exact same thing happen to me last summer but on a larger scale. A garbage truck lost control and ran off the road and left some huge ruts on my land. The owner of course said it was the state's problem to repair and the state of course couldn't be bothered. I gave it till this year and finally repaired it myself. Just backfilled with topsoil and replanted.


The truck owner was passing the buck. You own the property at the street, you are responsible if anyone is hurt on the property at the street, you pay taxes for the property at the street; and the state only has a right of way to the property at the street. The state is under no obligation to repair damage caused by others as they are not the legal owner of the property and did not cause the damage. Those who did cause the damage are responsible for the repair. If the state/utilities/etc. exercise their right (easement) to perform work or upgrades on your property, they are required to return the property to it's original condition.

Depending on how much effort someone wants to put in to getting the responsible party to pony up and do the right thing is the question. And in the OP's case, if a police report wasn't filed at the time it happened, it would be difficult to prove after the fact. Nonetheless, the damage is easy to repair, so it comes down to principle by holding the driver responsible or repair it yourself and move on.


----------



## southernbuckeye (Sep 29, 2019)

I agree with you, and I knew if I chased the whole situation enough I'd get it it "right". But we all have better things to do and at the end of the day throwing down some dirt and grass is at least somewhat enjoyable for people who like to work outside as opposed to fighting


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

southernbuckeye said:


> I agree with you, and I knew if I chased the whole situation enough I'd get it it "right". But we all have better things to do and at the end of the day throwing down some dirt and grass is at least somewhat enjoyable for people who like to work outside as opposed to fighting


Some people enjoy fighting as much as they enjoy lawn care, some even more. :lol:


----------



## Huff (Oct 22, 2018)

I had damage like this X100 a couple of years ago when I had a patio and deck built in my backyard with no access for heavy equipment. The concrete guys rutted the left side of my yard and the carpenters rutted the right side. You still have grass on the compacted areas, so I would recommend a spade fork inserted at an angle from both sides to gently lift the soil. You can lift a little or a lot depending on where you want to end up level wise. If you want a lower level, lift until it's flush with the rest and it will settle a little. A little sand top dressing and it'll be good. I did quite a bit of the ruts that way and they turned out well. Hope this helps.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Since it sank down so well, what about renting a lawn roller from home depot for 20 bucks and trying to roll the rest down flatter?


----------



## reticentnova (Apr 22, 2020)

Huff said:


> I had damage like this X100 a couple of years ago when I had a patio and deck built in my backyard with no access for heavy equipment. The concrete guys rutted the left side of my yard and the carpenters rutted the right side. You still have grass on the compacted areas, so I would recommend a spade fork inserted at an angle from both sides to gently lift the soil. You can lift a little or a lot depending on where you want to end up level wise. If you want a lower level, lift until it's flush with the rest and it will settle a little. A little sand top dressing and it'll be good. I did quite a bit of the ruts that way and they turned out well. Hope this helps.


That's a really good idea. I think I'll try this combined with rolling the high area a bit to try to smooth it out.


----------



## reticentnova (Apr 22, 2020)

Gilley11 said:


> Next time you see a big truck like that ask him to run over the rest to even it out


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

A roller won't do much. At about 8 lbs/gallon, you're looking at 120'ish lbs with a 15 gallon roller versus a 10+ ton truck. I had some loam delivered where the truck ran over the corner of my driveway and left a rut about 4" deep. I just filled it with loam, spoonfed some fertilizer weekly and kept it watered until the grass grew back in.

You can try and get the builder to fill it. The worst they can say is no.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

reticentnova said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


I was being serious. If it was too high and now it's not.....


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

Gilley11 said:


> reticentnova said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


That's not how it works. :lol:


----------



## southernbuckeye (Sep 29, 2019)

You would cause even more damage if you brought another truck in there trying to level it out!


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

southernbuckeye said:


> You would cause even more damage if you brought another truck in there trying to level it out!


This. Over compaction and displacement of the soil over the curb and sidewalk would be the end result.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I disagree, it will not be over compacted at all. I've seen sports fields leveled smooth with asphalt rollers. When it's all dry I'd have a dual axle truck run over that without hesitating. It's heavy but the load is spread out a little by the two wheels and the majority of the weight will be on the low side in the street.

Then aerate, remove cores and level it up smooth with sand. For an area that size you could just use one of the two tine Corona aerators and have that part done in 15-20 minutes.


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

Gilley11 said:


> I disagree, it will not be over compacted at all. I've seen sports fields leveled smooth with asphalt rollers. When it's all dry I'd have a dual axle truck run over that without hesitating. It's heavy but the load is spread out a little by the two wheels and the majority of the weight will be on the low side in the street.
> 
> Then aerate, remove cores and level it up smooth with sand. For an area that size you could just use one of the two tine Corona aerators and have that part done in 15-20 minutes.


Agree to disagree, but I have a good bit of experience doing engineered compaction of fill and cuts on land sites. The tire is indeed over compacting the soil and what doesn't compact is displaced from under the tire, which in effect creates the rut. Opposite but equal reaction; the amount of soil being displaced will "ooze" up around the tire. Over compact the soil and it will eventually "spring" back to normal. Under compact and the soil will settle. That's why the pitch fork and roller options will fail. Ground will always find its way back to virgin 100% compaction =/- a few percent.

The roller you are referring to is simply smooshing down the high spots and displacing the soft soil into the low under the roller itself. It is not lowering the overall grade. Perhaps this is where we are not understanding each other. The OP stated the soil was 3" above the curb and would like to lower it to curb level. Running a truck over the rest of the area will not accomplish that. Removing the dirt to the proper height is the correct fix. Ground pressure per square inch of the roller is much lower than that of a truck at gross weight. That's why a sheepsfoot roller would not be the right tool on your sports field example. Over compaction and displacing of the soil as it passes over the area. Dry soil displaces at a much lesser rate than damp soil which is why the truck can be supported on the previously rolled area. Clear as mud? :lol:


----------



## southernbuckeye (Sep 29, 2019)

We all could've thrown the dirt down and opened a cold one in the time spent typing this &#128514;


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

southernbuckeye said:


> We all could've thrown the dirt down and opened a cold one in the time spent typing this 😂


So true! But where is the fun in that? :lol: :beer:

Oh, and for the record, I was not arguing in the least. I was simply explaining why everyone was wrong. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Huff (Oct 22, 2018)

Mister Bill said:


> Gilley11 said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree, it will not be over compacted at all. I've seen sports fields leveled smooth with asphalt rollers. When it's all dry I'd have a dual axle truck run over that without hesitating. It's heavy but the load is spread out a little by the two wheels and the majority of the weight will be on the low side in the street.
> ...


Damn, I guess I wasted my time with that spade fork. I should have just waited for those massive ruts to "spring" back to normal ground level. If I should ever face this problem again, ie. more construction damage, how long, in your professional opinion, should I wait for the ruts to "spring"?


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

Huff said:


> Mister Bill said:
> 
> 
> > Gilley11 said:
> ...


Hey, I can explain it to you, but I can't understand it for you.


----------

